# All right ya love struck buggers.



## Jaberg (Feb 15, 2007)

What did all you fine folks do for that wonderful day known as Valentine's Day, formerly Luprical? If you were in the midwest like me, you were probably snowed up, but I'll be darned if that was going to stop me from enjoying my loved one's company.

I'll start. The old lady and I went to see a speaker that she was forced to attend for a class, then we grabbed a quick bite to eat on our way back to her place. After we got back, I gave her some roses, candy, and other valentine's day essentials. Then we worked on a paper and had some alone time.

What did you people do?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 15, 2007)

Jaberg said:


> What did all you fine folks do for that wonderful day known as Valentine's Day, formerly Luprical? If you were in the midwest like me, you were probably snowed up, but I'll be darned if that was going to stop me from enjoying my loved one's company.
> 
> I'll start. The old lady and I went to see a speaker that she was forced to attend for a class, then we grabbed a quick bite to eat on our way back to her place. After we got back, I gave her some roses, candy, and other valentine's day essentials. Then we worked on a paper and had some alone time.
> 
> What did you people do?



Fairly close to what you did. When my wife and I woke up we exchanged Valentine's Day cards. I sent her a surprise bouquet at work. When she came home I surprised her with a heart-shaped box of candy, and we went out for dinner in the evening. Then we...(ahem!)

Barley


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 15, 2007)

Well I was snowed in up here in New England, not that it had any effect on my Valentine's day since the ladyfriend and I go to different schools, so we won't get to see each other until this weekend anyway. But I _will_ be doing is giving her a bouquet of various flowers (not roses because, lets be honest here people, roses cost a lot of money that college kids don't have, not to mention that everyone gets roses, so its kinda fun to do something different). I'm also going to bake some brownies and cut them into heart shapes and give them to her on a Disney Princess heart-shaped plate that I bought (she has some strange obsession with the Disney princesses). I don't know what we'll do aside from that. We may go out, but we put a strict budget on our valentine festivities (but as I'm sure you know, it is generally fully expected by women that men will not follow such rules).


----------



## Jaberg (Feb 16, 2007)

Maeg: Yeah man, my beloved has an obsession with Disney Princesses as well. Thus, I got her a princess throw rug that is ridiculously soft.

Barley: Married life doesn't sound that bad. Seems like you're enjoying it pretty well. My old lady mentioned it, but I managed to talk her down to us getting a puppy in the spring, seeing as how I'm terrified of commitment and what not.


----------

